

So You Want To Be a Developer (Part 1) - AbyCodes
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/pr0vj/so_you_want_to_be_a_developer/
Direct Link to the Video: http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-part-1
======
AbyCodes
Direct Link to the Video: [http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-
to-be-a-dev...](http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-be-a-
developer-part-1)

